# Local dealer trying to talk me out of buying an Equinox



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

So i had my heart set on buying a Sig 220 Equinox .45 until I went to a Dayton, Ohio gunshop/range. After shooting a few hundred through my Bushmaster M4, then my SA XD40, and the skeeter...I was browsing through the counter looking at the .45's. I had seen the Equinox online and they had 2 in the case so I started playing with it. The counter rep then proceeded to tell that I should look at the cheaper HK USP .45 and that I wouldn't be happy with Sig. Price difference was about $150 but thats not a factor to me, but he said the HK's are much more reliable, trigger pull is smoother, better craftsmanship, hold their resale better etc. Since I cannot actually rent an Equinox...I can't judge for my self....in fact they don't rent a 220 at all there, just a 226 9mm. Can anyone comment of this? I might just buy the Sig regardless and take my chances.

BTW, he also told me that they have far more quality returns on Glocks than they do HighPoints....but never would I even consider buying a HighPoint.

Also, if anyone lives in the area...the shop is Vandalia Range and Armory. They have a pretty nice 100 yard indoor rifle range and 15 computerized pistol lanes. I love the facilities there.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have no experience with the Equinox but I have a hard time believing that you would be dissatisfied with it based on Sig's reputation. It sounds to me like you already had your mind made up, I wouldn't let this guy steer you...just MO


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Always remember the motivation of the dealer is to sell for a profit, not to meet your needs. It may be good information provided, or it may be profit is higher on what the salesman is recommending. Consider the information, look for independent confirmation, then decide.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own several Sig's

That guy was full of bull.

This is my favorite P229










But I have P226 .... on and on.

Sig's are very high quality IMHO

buy it if you want it.

You wont be unhappy.

:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, on thing is for sure, he is comparing another quality firearm to the Sig. It's really your call. My brother has a H&K and swears by it. I shot it and it is quality. But, I prefer my Sig. Do your own research on the internet. Google reviews on both handgun models. Maybe the store is suppose to push the H&K models. Gun store employees can be like car salesman. Push what sells fast and makes the store a profit. You're the guy with the credit card, you tell them what YOU want to buy.


----------



## 45man (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the Sig EQ and I can say it is a very well put together gun and is very accurate.
My son wants it for his carry when he gets his permit.
I have about 2500 rds thru mine (Flawless) and sig CS is great also.
I don't see how you can go wrong.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The dealer only has to "live with" the decision until you walk out the door. You have to live with the decision for a lot longer. Get what you want.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you like the Sig, get it. truth be told, they are both very good pistols and you would probably be happy with either one. 
If it were me, I would be telling you to test drive the CZ97


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have an EQ also. :mrgreen: Very nice gun!!!!

I believe it goes through the Custom Shop at SIG on it's way out the door (or so I have read?).

It does feel smoother the my very basic P226.
As has been said, you can't go wrong with either gun....


Lateck,


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds like the dealer has other motivations. A lot of unkowns to try and explain his comments. For example if he is talking about Glock Gen 3's compared to HiPoints he is full of crap. If he is talking about Gen 4 Glocks and the recoil spring issue he may be telling the truth. No way to know and it really isn't important.

If one believes some of the more intelligent internet chatter, Sig USA quality is deemed less consistent than it used to be. Just my opinion but Sig has so many different variations and flavors now compared to the tried and true P-series of old I can see how QA/QC could slip trying to keep track of it all. Kimber comes to mind as a prime example of this. Company growth means growing pains. Customers are supposed to be insulated against sharing in those pains at all costs but it still happens. Doesn't mean one can't and won't get a first rate arm from Sig (or Kimber for that matter) but I think it is reasonable to consider it may be more of a gamble today than it once was.

I'd echo the sentiment to do your own research and make your own decision.


----------

